# Fly rods lost, Upper C...



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey all. Rough day yesterday - our buddies flipped in Yarmony and lost their rods. Then, in taking out at Rancho, I left mine over on the fence where the SUP classes take out. If anybody finds any rods in the river, could you let me know? And if anybody finds a Spring Creek brand rod at Rancho, could you let me know?

Apologies to the buzz purists who don't like fishing posts, I just thought there might be a chance someone came across them. Thanks....

Sent from my Z970 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Drake (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll keep an eye out tomorrow if I go. How was the water clarity? How was the fishing?


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Clarity, maybe a foot and a half? Fishing, we didn't do so hot. Ran a few different stonefly patterns, SJ worm, fished a streamer rig, and really only picked up a few fish. You may do better, though!

Sent from my Z970 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

Ouch...that's rough.

The one thing this site is missing IMO, is more fishing discussion (and pics)!!!


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Will keep an eye out for fly rods. 

Can you explain the flip? Sarcastically, I didn't realize this was possible.


----------



## climber-420 (Jan 10, 2014)

SO which way did your buddies go then? Right, left or center thru the rapid?


----------



## T1112 (Mar 10, 2012)

Interested to know more about how they flipped too?

And I agree we need more fishing related posts. Maybe we can get a forum started for fishing related river info.


----------



## Hey Zeus (Mar 19, 2007)

"Apologies to the buzz purists who don't like fishing posts"
A river can't have too many friends.

I flipped in Yarmony, center at 8k?, I think in 97.


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Yup, it was a surprise to us as well. Friend of a friend who made himself out to be a much better oarsman than he was. He had never done Harmony above 2300, didn't know that the line was left; but the impression we got from him was that he had it all handled. So... he went dead center - maybe he thought center was right?!? - and flipped it in the big hole. I know, I know. 

I was rowing the other boat, and it was actually my first time ever through it. We took the left line, which is what our map told us, and were just fine. I'd like to think I would've gone left without any intel and without a scout, it seemed that obvious. But hell, I don't know. Anyway, we were through and dry no problem, but they flipped. 

Got them to shore, with the raft, got warm clothes on them, found the oars and the cooler in the willows river left, and we got back on the water after an hour or so. No one hurt or worse. We were lucky. 

An incredible lesson in the power of river hydraulics and how quickly things can go south. Also, a valuable lesson in feeling out unknown boaters a little better. And, finally, I'm recommitting to stopping and scouting class III rapids I've never run before, even if I feel confident from my intel. 

Sent from my Z970 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Glad all was okay... Its called Yarmony Rapid. The line is left in a raft until about 7500 then you can go left or right.

I've found the person acting like they know a lot usually knows a lot less, while the quiet one that doesn't talk it up and brag has seen more than you'd think.


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Too true, Treemanji. And re: Yarmony - my phone autocorrected it to harmony.


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey Zeus - I love that sentiment: "A river can't have too many friends." Never heard it put quite that way. Thanks. 

Sent from my Z970 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## bonedale (Jul 19, 2014)

In red canyon?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

